# Thyroid Brain Fog and Depression



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I wasn't doing fine but I was doing better and then I found an Endocrinologist that I like and he started me on a new program. (Synthroid .25 mcg and Armour 60 mg) The third day I woke up and had severe brain fog. I panicked and took an extra .25 of Synthroid. After that I had really bad muscle fatigue and cried the entire weekend. I know the dose I am on is too low but if I raise it I get horrible muscle aches. Right now I am so brain fogged and depressed I can hardly function. I know this is going to take some time until I can get it worked out, but meanwhile I can't function with this brain fog and depression. I have Prozac that I was chicken to take and I was just wondering if anyone has taken an Anti-depressant to help with brain fog and depression that is thyroid related? Will it help with the brain fog??? I need to function again


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> I wasn't doing fine but I was doing better and then I found an Endocrinologist that I like and he started me on a new program. (Synthroid .25 mcg and Armour 60 mg) The third day I woke up and had severe brain fog. I panicked and took an extra .25 of Synthroid. After that I had really bad muscle fatigue and cried the entire weekend. I know the dose I am on is too low but if I raise it I get horrible muscle aches. Right now I am so brain fogged and depressed I can hardly function. I know this is going to take some time until I can get it worked out, but meanwhile I can't function with this brain fog and depression. I have Prozac that I was chicken to take and I was just wondering if anyone has taken an Anti-depressant to help with brain fog and depression that is thyroid related? Will it help with the brain fog??? I need to function again


Which of your doctors has Rx'd the Prozac? Does each doctor communicate w/ each other on what you are taking or not?

This could be very dangerous as Prozac is known to intensify the thyroxine replacement.

Antidepressants 
Use of tricyclic antidepressants at the same time as thyroid hormones may increase the effects of both drugs, and may accelerate the effects of the antidepressant. Be sure your doctor knows you are on one before prescribing the other.


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I told endo about it. He is kind of on the fence about it. But says take it if you need it. He is going to check my adrenals. I am kind of starting to wonder if I can't take dessicated???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> I told endo about it. He is kind of on the fence about it. But says take it if you need it. He is going to check my adrenals. I am kind of starting to wonder if I can't take dessicated???


When will you get adrenals checked? I am sure they are stressed to the max.

From what I read, the Prozac makes the thyroxine replacement more intense and the thyroxine replacement makes the Prozac more intense.

So....................make sure both docs are aware of what the other is doing.


----------

